# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  stirella SX8040D καίει η λαβή

## kostas1956

Εδώ και λίγο καιρό μετά από αρκετή ώρα σιδερώματος (1,5 ώρα) καίει η λαβή του και βγάζει λίγο νερό μαζί με ατμό. Τι φταίει; Θέλει καθάρισμα από άλατα;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Λογικά ο ατμός που έρχεται από το μπόιλερ και μέσω του σωλήνα προς το σίδερο στον στέλνει τον ατμό μέσα στην πλάκα του σίδερου (συμπληρωματική δεξαμενή της πλάκας του σίδερου) για να φύγει ο ατμός πλέον μόνο από τις κάτω οπές της πλάκας του σίδερου. Αν εννοείς τώρα ότι βγαίνει ατμός και νερό όχι από τις κάτω οπές της πλάκας του σίδερου . Τότε πρέπει ή να ράγισε η δεξαμενή ή κόπηκαν έλιωσαν λαστιχάκια / φλάντζες  κτλ . Θεωρείται πλέον ακατάλληλο το σίδερο για χρήση και είναι επικίνδυνο για χρήση. (τα όποια ανταλλακτικά και αν ζητήσεις , δυστυχώς θα ακούσεις τα συνηθισμένα π.χ. "πάει κομπλέ όλο το σίδερο μαζί με την πλάκα / τα πλαστικά / τους θερμοστάτες και δεν συμμαζεύεται ) .
Το καλύτερο σίδερο που πληρεί όλες τις ευρωπαϊκές προδιαγραφές ασφαλείας είναι μόνο ένα .
https://www.bazaraki.com/el/adv/1621856_--/

----------


## kostas1956

> Λογικά ο ατμός που έρχεται από το μπόιλερ και μέσω του σωλήνα προς το σίδερο στον στέλνει τον ατμό μέσα στην πλάκα του σίδερου (συμπληρωματική δεξαμενή της πλάκας του σίδερου) για να φύγει ο ατμός πλέον μόνο από τις κάτω οπές της πλάκας του σίδερου. Αν εννοείς τώρα ότι βγαίνει ατμός και νερό όχι από τις κάτω οπές της πλάκας του σίδερου . Τότε πρέπει ή να ράγισε η δεξαμενή ή κόπηκαν έλιωσαν λαστιχάκια / φλάντζες  κτλ . Θεωρείται πλέον ακατάλληλο το σίδερο για χρήση και είναι επικίνδυνο για χρήση. (τα όποια ανταλλακτικά και αν ζητήσεις , δυστυχώς θα ακούσεις τα συνηθισμένα π.χ. "πάει κομπλέ όλο το σίδερο μαζί με την πλάκα / τα πλαστικά / τους θερμοστάτες και δεν συμμαζεύεται ) .
> Το καλύτερο σίδερο που πληρεί όλες τις ευρωπαϊκές προδιαγραφές ασφαλείας είναι μόνο ένα .
> https://www.bazaraki.com/el/adv/1621856_--/


Δεν νομίζω να ισχύει κάτι από αυτά. Δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχουν φλάντζες  ούτε κατεστραμμένα σωληνάκια. Έβαλα παχύ στρώμα κόκκινου θερμοκολλητικού  σε ορισμένες πλευρές της δεξαμενής,  και στα πλάγια ορισμένων βιδών  της, που το παλιό είχε καταστραφεί. Μετά έβαλα αρκετό ξύδι με νερό και  το άφησα 2-3 μέρες με αποτέλεσμα να ανοίξουν όλες οι τρύπες του σίδερου  και να καθαρίσει από τα άλατα η δεξαμενή παρασκευής ατμού. Τέλος το  δοκίμασα και έβγαλε αρκετές κηλίδες από άσπρα άλατα από κάτω, οι τρύπες  άνοιξαν τελείως και το χερούλι δεν καίει πλέον ούτε ακόμα και και σε  συνεχή λειτουργία 4 ωρών.

----------

aktis (31-05-17), Κυριακίδης (31-05-17)

----------


## kostas-23

Κωστα Καλημέρα.Δεν καταλαβα ακριβως που εβαλες ξυδι με νερο και καθαρισαν τα αλατα.Στο μποϊλερ η στο σιδερο.Εχω και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα και δεν ξερω πως ανοιγει το σιδερο.
Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα για την απαντηση σου.

----------

